# 150 Qt cooler - need info



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

So I've seen numerous threads about 150 qt coolers on here. I've checked Walmart, KMart, Sports Authority, online, igloo, coleman and I swear everything I see is $89 to $149.

Now I've seen posts on here that say they've gotten them for as low as $39. I'm in freakin Orlando and I cant find anywhere near that price.

Also - I want the one that has the built in ridges in the sides - I thing asmartbull posted a pic once of his where he had wire shelves in there & that's exactly what I'm looking to do.

I have tomorrow afternoon off (Friday) & my mission is to scour the greater Orlando area and find this cooler. Any help from my fellow BOTL would be greatly appreciated & maybe even a fiver in it for you as a bribe!!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

My 52 qt has a couple of ridges in it. Its a coleman. Try sporting good stores such as Dick's, Gander Mountain, Bass Pro etc. Also, Sams Club has em too. Good luck. Asmartbull's cooler is the one that stands upright on its side right? If so, thats the way to go.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Swany said:


> My 52 qt has a couple of ridges in it. Its a coleman. Try sporting good stores such as Dick's, Gander Mountain, Bass Pro etc. Also, Sams Club has em too. Good luck. Asmartbull's cooler is the one that stands upright on its side right? If so, thats the way to go.


Yeah - his is my model / stands upright. I have a 100 qt now with no ridges so I need something bigger. No Dick's here but there is a Gander Mountain in one direction and Bass Pro in the opposite - didn't think of either of those. Guess I'll be on the phone to those 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

150qt for $39 had to be a sale...expect anywhere from $70 and up.

If you can't find it for right around $80 just order from Walmart, they offer free shipping to your house on the 150qt.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Marine-150-Quart-Cooler/9222616


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> 150qt for $39 had to be a sale...expect anywhere from $70 and up.
> 
> If you can't find it for right around $80 just order from Walmart, they offer free shipping to your house on the 150qt.


thanks Ray - that may be where I end up!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

They will be the cheapest unless you catch a sale...if you have a Target by you give them a try, right around this time every year they start clearance on summer items...sometimes you can get lucky.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> They will be the cheapest unless you catch a sale...if you have a Target by you give them a try, right around this time every year they start clearance on summer items...sometimes you can get lucky.


Yeah - Target is 5 min from house - didn't think about them either?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Walmart dot com had them (150 qt) for 89.00 plus free shipping
Worth every penny.
At a minimum get something you can put shelves in....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Walmart dot com had them (150 qt) for 89.00 plus free shipping
> Worth every penny.
> At a minimum get something you can put shelves in....


Bull - if I remember correctly - you posted pics of yours with wire shelves and standing upright. That's exactly what I'm looking to do. Can you refresh my memory of where the pic was and which brand = igloo or coleman?? Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

there are all kinds of pic of cooladors here


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Costco usually has the 165 quart for $85...just saw them a couple of weeks ago before I went on the cruise. I should have bought it so will check them out when I get back. Check our local Costco or call.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I believe the cooler you are looking for is the Igloo MaxCold cooler 150 qt. It is in stock at the Sam's Club on 


7701 E. COLONIAL DR. 
ORLANDO ,FL 32807

and the price is $69.88. I have seen that cooler for as low as $63.94 but $69 is still one helluva price for that monster. It should have the notches for shelving and everything you are looking for and this is the one I have and it has the notches.


----------



## Cajun (Jun 29, 2011)

There is always craigslist also, not sure if they will have exactly what you are looking for, but you never know.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Since coolers are not cigars, they come under the definition of Cigar Accessories. 

Guess where I 

MOVED

this thread?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Non-Habanos Reviews?


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

I just ordered the one from Walmart Walmart.com: Igloo Quick and Cool 150-Quart Cooler: Camping

$76, free shipping.

I will be doing a custom build on it as well so I can offer kits to folks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Wineador said:


> I just ordered the one from Walmart Walmart.com: Igloo Quick and Cool 150-Quart Cooler: Camping
> 
> $76, free shipping.


See? There ya go! Post in the right section, ya get the right answer!

Nice post, Forrest! :hail:


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Actually, the Coleman Marine cooler that Rock31 posted is the one you are looking for with the slots for shelves. Check out all the pictures here: Walmart.com


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Actually, the Coleman Marine cooler that Rock31 posted is the one you are looking for with the slots for shelves. Check out all the pictures here: Walmart.com


Yup, he's correct.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Since coolers are not cigars, they come under the definition of Cigar Accessories.
> 
> Guess where I
> 
> ...


OOPS


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone - and Donnie for putting this in the appropriate section _(I learn at a slower pace than my counterparts). _I got some awesome information and I'll be starting my mission this afternoon!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Bull - if I remember correctly - you posted pics of yours with wire shelves and standing upright. That's exactly what I'm looking to do. Can you refresh my memory of where the pic was and which brand = igloo or coleman?? Thanks


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

asmartbull said:


>


NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!! Thanks for reposting the pic Bull!

PS - that's a thing of beauty! Especially the insides...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

More noob questions!

Between this thread and the coolador picture thread, I've seen some with fans and some without. Advantages and disadvantages?

Also, where would one go to to see some fans and purchase a fan if it's decided one might be needed?


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

I want to do one of these but find myself torn between the custom shelves and the wire shelves with the old boxes.

The former is prettier and the latter is functional and more cost effective. 

I think I have almost talked myself into the 150qt. I was thinking about a 50qt to start but I'm trying to heed the 'go bigger than you think' advice.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

wahoofever said:


> I want to do one of these but find myself torn between the custom shelves and the wire shelves with the old boxes.
> 
> The former is prettier and the latter is functional and more cost effective.
> 
> I think I have almost talked myself into the 150qt. I was thinking about a 50qt to start but I'm trying to heed the 'go bigger than you think' advice.


If you are on "the slope" bigger is better. I went from a gifted 50 ct desktop to a 150 ct desktop to a 64 qt cooler to an old 84 qt cooler which is where I keep all my boxes and still use the 50 & 150 ct desktops plus a 20 ct for CC's - all of which are full.

Wish I would have gone with the 150 from the beginning!!


----------



## wahoofever (Jul 5, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> If you are on "the slope" bigger is better. I went from a gifted 50 ct desktop to a 150 ct desktop to a 64 qt cooler to an old 84 qt cooler which is where I keep all my boxes and still use the 50 & 150 ct desktops plus a 20 ct for CC's - all of which are full.
> 
> Wish I would have gone with the 150 from the beginning!!


Yeah, I'm on the slope but I'm trying to roll slowly. I gotta keep away from the devil site.

Good advice. The best thing when making purchases like these is to buy the right thing the first time so you don't have to re-buy via. upgrades. All in all this is a pretty low cost of entry for storage.

I did see one thread this week where someone had rigged an automatic humidifier through the drain plug of one of these coolers. Anyone know what that device was?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

wahoofever said:


> Yeah, I'm on the slope but I'm trying to roll slowly. I gotta keep away from the devil site.
> 
> Good advice. The best thing when making purchases like these is to buy the right thing the first time so you don't have to re-buy via. upgrades. All in all this is a pretty low cost of entry for storage.
> 
> I did see one thread this week where someone had rigged an automatic humidifier through the drain plug of one of these coolers. Anyone know what that device was?


NO need for active systems as it is plastic not wood
Beads/KL work great
Some wire PC fans through the drain plug


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll see if I can get a picture later but here's what my buddy did.

He got a 120 quart with the slots for shelves. Went to Home Depot and bought the 6 foot coated wire shelves with the front lip and cut them down to size. We went over to a local B&M and got a bunch of boxes for free (about 15). He tore some apart for the cedar and also kept some for storage. A trip to Woodcraft for some extra cedar planks that he velcro'd with hot glue to the insides of the cooler (that way if there's a problem he can pull the cedar off and clean if needed). He put a full pound of beads in containers at the bottom.
Off of newegg he got LED (blue) lighted computer fans (two, cheap) and wired them through the drain hole to a timer switch to turn on about 4 times in 24 hours for about 5 minutes at a time.
To make the seal a little better he ran weather strip around the lid and added these "child proof" straps on the outside of the cooler. It holds the lid closed very snug.
Two calibrated hygro's keep track of everything. So far he's been at 68% rock steady for the past three or four months.
I think he told me with everything he's into it for ~$120, which is way more storage than what you can get from a regular humidor at that price.

This is probably the route I'm going in the next month or so. My problem is finding space to put the coolidor. Most spare "my space" is taken up by my beer brewing equipment, camping/hunting gear and two extra refrigerators. Just have to finish getting the base built for my shed project.


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it hard to maintain the humidity in a big coolidor if it isn't nearly full of cigars? I had heard that with normal humidors they don't really work so well if they aren't 75-85% full of cigars.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Shawn - I've looked at the big marine chests at Walmart - man I never saw any bargains - and maybe it was just timing but I've never seen them on sale either. The only guy I saw that got a deal was when the freckle face clerk didn't know how much one was and made up a price - which was, lucky for him, way low.

Oh yeah I agree - bigger is better - wasted a lot of money on storage that ended up holding 1/2 to 1/3 of what I thought I was going need - noobs if you think you need a 100 count, but a 300 - think you need a 48qt cooler? trust us buy at least a 100 if not 150qt - you have been advised.


----------

